# Muckedialer oder des Konsuls schräge Freunde...



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

Für die unfeine Art, einen Kopfartikel einfach zu löschen, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Grund war ein delikates Element aus dem Vorleben des Seiteninhabers HP. Dank seiner und meiner offenen Art konnte dieses Missverständnis geklärt werden. Vielen Dank dafür, Herr HP!


Soviel dazu...

Zum dialer auf der Musik-Kopie-Seite ist zu sagen, dass es sich um einen klassischen freeload-Dialer des Cico-Imperiums handelt (Starlux/Securex). Die Erwähnung der firma starlux (www.starlux.tv) ist eine Besonderheit, die man sonst nirgends im www findet. Das macht diese Seite für mich so interessant und führte dazu, dass ich den dialer dort auf einen Tipp hin ansehen wollte (Was noch im Angebot ist, kann man ebenfalls per PN erfragen - Als Anbieter taucht HP meines Wissens gar nicht bei der RegTP auf)

Weitere Infos ebenfalls per PN

Im Abspann meines Besuches bekam ich noch einen Intexus und rieb mir vor Verwunderung die Augen: Der Inhalteanbieter ist ein Olivengroßhändler aus meiner direkten Nachbarschaft. Der spanische Name dieser Firma weckte bei mir einen sehr konkreten Verdacht, aber der liess sich bis dato nicht erhärten.

Ich buche das Ganze ab als "Rubrik Obst und Gemüse", oder, um es in Cicos bevorzugter Sprache zu sagen:

FRUTAS Y VERDURAS!


Hintergrundinformationen:

http://www.gobcan.es/boc/2002/098/028.html


```
425/2000	B35612258	ARROBALINE, S.L. 	LG C. CIAL SAN AGUSTÍN,	35100
		UNIPERSONAL 	LOCAL 16, SAN BARTOLOMÉ
```

siehe w*w.arroba****.com (nicht anklicken, enthält nur bösen link zur 404-seite von digital simplex, dann gehts zu sexcr***.net, siehe  hier 


```
Administrative Contact: 
 Arias, J*** [email][email protected]****.org[/email]
 apartado de aoreos ***
 Maspalomas, Gran Canaria 35100
 ES
 +42.06042*****
```

die angegebene Tel.nr. gehört einer nahen Verwandten des Seiteninhabers von

w*w.gordius.cz
vgl. w*w.content.tv

Hat jemand Informationen zu dieser Meldung von Kaspersky Labs?


```
not-a-virus:PornWare.Dialer.Arrobaline
```
(Kaspersky Labs)


ansonsten noch ein muskalischer Abschluss dieses musikalischen Themas




			
				Mark Knopfler schrieb:
			
		

> "It's a mystery to me, the game commences,
> for the usual fee plus expenses
> Confidential information, it's in a dia(le)ry
> This is my investigation, not a public inquiry"




cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

Gehört Winamp nicht AOL? Darf man einfach das Winamplogo als Dialersymbol verwenden?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Februar 2004)

Und schon habe ich eine neue Startseite verpasst bekommen...

Registrierung und Wirkungsweise des Dialers findest Du hier.

Die Verfügung 54/2003 sagt dazu folgendes:


> Zu nennen sind Name und Dateiname des Programms, wie es für den Verbraucher zum Angebot bereitgehalten wird.


Ich habe hier jedenfalls keine mT94002.exe angeboten bekommen.


Die reale Verhaltensweise des Dialers stimmt auch nicht mit der Beschreibung überein:



			
				Wirkungsweise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbindung kann *jederzeit* über den "Abbrechen" Schalter des Dialoges oder über den üblichen DFÜ Verbindungs-Icon beendet werden.


Wenn der Dialer wählt, dann wählt er. Dann ist auch kein Abbruch über den nicht vorhandenen Abbrechen-Button möglich und schon gar nicht über den deaktivierten Schließen-Button. Und "den DFÜ-Verbindungs-Icon" kann ich dazu auch nicht verwenden. Klicke ich auf das unschuldig aussehende Winamp-Icon in der Symbolleiste, geschieht rein gar nichts und auch wenn ich mittels Rechtsklick auf die Anwendung in der Taskleiste den Dialer über das Kontextmenü schließen will, möchte der erst einmal gemächlich seine Arbeit beenden. Nicht einmal über den Taskmanager lässt sich die kleine Mistmade abschießen.

Die Verfügung beschreibt das so:


> Anwählprogramme dürfen Tasten, die üblicherweise für das Abbrechen und für die Unterbrechnung von Verbindungen vorgesehen sind, nicht abschalten.



Der Wirkungsweise ist mit keinem Wort zu entnehmen, dass man sich beim Verwender des Dialers dahingehend bedankt, die Startseite seines Internet-Explorers auf den Vorhof zur Hölle umzuleiten, in dem es gar nichts außer zig weiterer Seiten mit Dialerchen gibt. Die Verfügung sagt da natürlich auch was zu:



> Anwählprogramme dürfen weder die *Einstellungen* noch die *Funktionsweise* anderer Programme des genutzten Endgerätes beeinträchtigen oder dauerhaft verändern.



Aber die Datenbank ist ja voll von Müll...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

bitte lösch schnell deinen Beitrag, Näheres per PN

ich weiss, wer das ist...


----------



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

*CI-Dialer*

...
Suche dringend sachdienliche Hinweise zur Identität des Registrierungsverpflichteten von Consul Info.


----------



## sascha (15 Februar 2004)

Zitat aus der Wirkungsweise:



> 3. Nach dem Download öffnet sich der Zugangsassistent. den man mit der aktiven Eingabe der Tastenkombination "O" und "K" bestätigen muss.



Was wäre eigentlich, wenn das entgegen der behaupteten Wirkungsweise auch mit einer anderen Buchstabenkombination ginge (was ich in diesem speziellen Fall nicht probiert habe)? Dann würde es sich doch um eine Falschangabe bei der Registrierung handeln...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon habe ich eine neue Startseite verpasst bekommen...




Sieht Sie so aus wie mein attachment, dann sollte sich Heiko mal an meine servergroup-Geschichte erinnern...



 [url]http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3556&highlight=adovai?start=6 [/url]

cicojore


----------



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

*wieder zu kryptisch*

Um das zu erläutern: In dieser adovai-Sache habe ich später nachrecherchiert, weil AL von onlinekosten.de auch auf diese Sache gestossen ist

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13632


Bei dieser Nachrecherche wurde ich plötzlich von einer Dialereinwahl zur nächsten geschubst, inkl. Horror-Sex und - der unteren Seite. Ach ja, Musik war auch dabei.

Ich habe mehrmals an Amazon geschrieben, keine Stellungnahme.


Ich verstehe das alles bei weitem noch nicht, aber da steckt eine ziemlich spannende Geschichte dahinter...

Fahndungshinweise finden sich in der whois von haudraufs neuer Startseite.



Ich freue mich über jeden Helfer bei meiner Suche...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

Wollte gerade ins Bett gehen, schloss schläfrig die Browserfenster und wurde durch ein lautes BEEEEP geweckt. Antivir meldet die Rückkehr des Totgeglaubten: Mein Muckedialer ist wieder da... Dabei habe ich ihn heute schon ein halbes Dutzend Mal umbenannt und in mein Aquarium geschmissen...

Wie's kommt?

Wer weiss...



Gute Nacht


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Andere Länder, andere Sitten...*

Bei der Ursachenforschung für die Wiedergeburt der Eintagsmücke fand ich diese ini-Datei:

[CIBV]
WebM=PP1000NM31AV0
Lang=DE
Inst=1
Update=1
[Deutschland]
DbCoCode=DE
DbCo=Deutschland
DbNu=090090000086
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=€2/Min.
DbGebTxt=€2/Min.
DbAlAb=
[Österreich]
DbCoCode=AT
DbCo=Österreich
DbNu=0930820753
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=€3,63/min
DbGebTxt=€3,63/min
DbAlAb=
[Schweiz]
DbCoCode=CH
DbCo=Schweiz
DbNu=0906-123065
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb= - CHF 99.-- / Einwahl
DbGebTxt= - CHF 99.-- / Einwahl
DbAlAb=
[Italien]
DbCoCode=IT
DbCo=Italien
DbNu=00881839111080
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=International Call
DbGebTxt=International Call
DbAlAb=
[England]
DbCoCode=UK
DbCo=England
DbNu=09099671425
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=1,50GPB/min
DbGebTxt=1,50GPB/min
DbAlAb=
[Spanien]
DbCoCode=ES
DbCo=Spanien
DbNu=906857250
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=€2,44/Min
DbGebTxt=€2,44/Min
DbAlAb=
[Holland]
DbCoCode=NL
DbCo=Holland
DbNu=09062020639
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=0,70€/min
DbGebTxt=0,70€/min
DbAlAb=
[Belgien]
DbCoCode=BE
DbCo=Belgien
DbNu=090333301
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=1,12€/min
DbGebTxt=1,12€/min
DbAlAb=
[Andere Länder]
DbCoCode=OC
DbCo=Andere Länder
DbNu=0088213881447
DbP=hbHH2f
DbGeb=International Call
DbGebTxt=International Call
DbAlAb=


Andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Arme Österreicher, doppelter Preis für gleichen Müll !!!


----------



## cicojaka (16 Februar 2004)

Ich habe den Beruf gewechselt und werde nun Hellseher:

Ich sehe eine IQ-Test-Seite... Der Anbieter trägt Olivenkisten... Er kommt aus einer Biermetropole... Er wird dort einen dialer installieren... Leider verrät meine Kristallkugel nicht, welcher IQ-Test es sein wird. 

Dialer-Nova sozusagen...

------

schade. Es muss gerade passiert sein, vor 5 Minuten stand noch "Hier entsteht..." und schon ist es da!

Dann werde ich sein erster Kunde sein 


------


update 21:35

Also den Preis für's schönste Einwahlfenster haben die Typen gewonnen...


----------



## dotshead (16 Februar 2004)

Mal wirklich ernsthaft: Welche Drogen nimmst Du? Ich werde zukünftig vor diesen Drogen zurückzucken.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde zukünftig vor diesen Drogen zurückzucken.




...und ich werde vor solchen dialern zurückschrecken...


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2004)

99 SFr pro Einwahl - wie sagte Onlinekosten.de doch unlängst in einem thematisch annähernd passenden Kontext: Man kann garnicht genug f..., wie man k... möchte. Insofern war der Schritt der Schweizer Regulierer nur konsequent: ein komplettes Verbot von Mehrwertdialern.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Und in zwei Jahren ist JRA dann Anwaltspartner des grössten-anwalts-aller-zeiten-von-und-zu in München und vermarktet weltweit Linux, dialer- und virensicher und abgerechnet bei Herrn F mit t-payment.

Was früher war, wird man dann sagen, sind, um hier mal wieder jemand zu zitieren: "alte Kamellen"

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

erleuchteter Cj schrieb:
			
		

> Und in zwei Jahren ist JRA dann Anwaltspartner des grössten-anwalts-aller-zeiten-von-und-zu in München und vermarktet weltweit Linux, dialer- und virensicher und abgerechnet bei Herrn F... mit t-payment.
> 
> Was früher war, wird man dann sagen, sind, um hier mal wieder jemand zu zitieren: "alte Kamellen"


...und rum ums Eck - man muss es nur aussitzen können!


----------

